# What AF mode for this?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 9, 2016)

Wondering what AF mode and or other setting I'm unaware of that would have gotten the legs and abdomen in focus together? I tried all AF modes, as well as single shot drive mode (I usually have it on servo with BB focus). Any ideas?
To add, canon 80D. 18-55 stm with a macro filter on the front.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, What settings did you have? I'm guessing your Aperture was to wide. You need to be F8 maybe F11 or higher. Not  sure how far away you were from the spider.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 9, 2016)

I was f5.6, 8 and 9, saw no difference. Iso 800, onboard flash, -1/3, 1/15 maybe. I shot between 1/15 and 1/60.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

I would say you have front focus issues. Not sure if the 80D lets you micro adjust to the lens but it would be required.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 9, 2016)

Do you think the issue could simply be the macro filter? It's a marumi achromat +5


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 10, 2016)

Use single point AF, single shot, a dead spider and a tripod. Bbutton is fine to focus with. Did it acheive focus? With servo its hard to tell sometimes because it doesnt turn red or beep ( assuming its same s 70D). First few times I went in servi Ithought I broke my focus because there is no feedback in continuous mode.

Your shutter speed is too low, for handheld and a live specimen.

Dont know about the macro atachment, probably its not the problem.

Were you at 55mm? Id shoot at least 2x the focal length so 1/110 or faster. I shoot 1/250 a lot because its the sync speed of my camera to flash. At 18mm you can probably get a slower speed but you may be still too slow and get camera shake or ghosting if the bugger moves.

Aperture wont matter much Id go wider ( smaller f#) and lower iso if posible. A tripod and off camera flash will help.


----------



## KmH (Nov 10, 2016)

Understanding Depth of Field in Photography
Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 11, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Do you think the issue could simply be the macro filter? It's a marumi achromat +5



yes, macro insect are easier and sharper with a 1:1 macro lens (not a screw on filter)
also your shutter speeds are too low, should be at least 1/250 or higher


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> .........onboard flash,..........





beagle100 said:


> ................also your shutter speeds are too low, should be at least 1/250 or higher.............



Not all cameras have high-speed synch.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 11, 2016)

I think it is more about distance and angle than anything else. There is always going to be a challenge for everything in focus at close distances. Not sure how a macro filter performs but I suspect it would have similar focus / distance challenges as a true macro lens. If it is moving at the time, then you have to bump up the shutter speed (as mentioned) at least twice the focal length of the lens. I almost always have my macro lens on a monopod as well. One nice thing about a true macro lens, if you want it all sharp, than you back away and crop later but still pay attention to thirds area for composition.

Oh, I would look at manually focusing as a method as well.


----------

